# 10 نصائح للتخلص من ذكريات قصة حب فاشلة؟



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

10 نصائح للتخلص من ذكريات قصة حب فاشلة؟



 ​انتهاء  علاقة حب قد يخلف لك آلاماً وجراحاً نفسية شديدة، وتجد صعوبة في نسيان هذه  العلاقة والتخلص من ذكرياتها الأليمة، وفيما يلي العديد من الخطوات للتخلص  من ألام قصة حب فاشلة وهي:

1-) لا تعيد التفكير في قرارك بشأن الانفصال: إذا كنت أنت صاحب قرار  الانفصال فينبغي أن تعلم أن تفكيرك في اللحظات الإيجابية بينك وبين حبيبك  السابق تجعلك تنسى الأشياء التي تجعلك تقدم على الانفصال، لذا لا تعيد  التفكير في هذا الأمر مرة أخرى، حتى تستطيع الانفصال بسهولة.

-2) فكر في الأسباب بدقة متناهية، للتأكد أنك كنت على حق في قرارك.

-3) اخلق مسافة محددة بينك وبين حبيبك السابق، إذا قررتما الاستمرار  كأصدقاء، بمعنى ألا تريا بعضكما البعض كثيراً وألا تكون من بين أصدقائه  المقربين ولا تتصل به على الهاتف ولا ترسل له رسائل قصيرة على الهاتف  الخليوي أو على الفيسبوك.

-4) تعامل مع الألم بالشكل الأمثل: لابد أن تعرف أنك شخص جيد وأن الذنب ليس ذنبك في إنهاء هذه العلاقة.

5-) لا تفكر أنك شخص لا يستحق الحب أو أنك غير محبوب من الناس: لابد أن  تعلم أنك سوف تجد العديد من الأشخاص الآخرين الصالحين بالنسبة لك.

6-) اكتب كل مشاعرك على الورق، لكي تنهى كل شيء بداخلك وتتخلص من كل مشاعرك السلبية.

-7) اترك لنفسك فترة من الوقت، حتى تبدأ في علاقة جديدة وتنشط ذهنك ومشاعرك.

-8) أوجد لنفسك مساحة من السعادة في حياتك، من خلال الخروج مع أصدقائك في نزهة أو مع عائلتك.

-9) توقف عن التفكير في الحبيب السابق نهائياً.   


-10) تحدث مع أصدقائك: ينبغي أن تتحدث مع أصدقائك، حيث انك في حاجة إلى أن تكون محاطاً بالبشر والناس لكي تنسى هذه العلاقة السابقة.


----------



## مسرة (3 يوليو 2011)

-7) اترك لنفسك فترة من الوقت، حتى تبدأ في علاقة جديدة وتنشط ذهنك ومشاعرك.



*موضوع متكامل *
*و كل نقطه فيه مهمه *
*يا ريت الناس تعمل بهذه النقاط *
*حتى يقل الالم و الوجع *
*و الرب يساعد الكل*
*شكرا انريكي*


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> -7) اترك لنفسك فترة من الوقت، حتى تبدأ في علاقة جديدة وتنشط ذهنك ومشاعرك.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرج يا بت العراق الغالي

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2011)

رائع
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع  القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع


نورت الموضوع يا اخي الغالي

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الموضوع  القيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


نورن الموضوع كلة يا كليمو الغالي

الرب يفرح قلبك دامن


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

انظر الى الموضوع من منظور جديد تجد ان هذا هو القرار الصواب


----------



## SALVATION (4 يوليو 2011)

> -) لا تعيد التفكير في قرارك بشأن الانفصال: إذا كنت أنت صاحب قرار الانفصال فينبغي أن تعلم أن تفكيرك في اللحظات الإيجابية بينك وبين حبيبك السابق تجعلك تنسى الأشياء التي تجعلك تقدم على الانفصال، لذا لا تعيد التفكير في هذا الأمر مرة أخرى، حتى تستطيع الانفصال بسهولة.





> -9) توقف عن التفكير في الحبيب السابق نهائياً.


النقط كلها زى الفل لكن النقطتين دول صعبين شوية
معندكش نصائح لشخص مبيعرفش ينسى اى حاجة؟ هههههههههههههههههههه
----------------
شكراا للنصائح انريكى
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انظر الى الموضوع من منظور جديد تجد ان هذا هو القرار الصواب


شكرا على مرورك الرائع اخي الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> النقط كلها زى الفل لكن النقطتين دول صعبين شوية
> معندكش نصائح لشخص مبيعرفش ينسى اى حاجة؟ هههههههههههههههههههه
> ----------------
> شكراا للنصائح انريكى
> تسلم ايدك​


لا يا باشا مفيش 

وثاني شيئ النصائح ديه اجباري :act19:

هههههههه

نورت

الرب يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا للموضوع انريكي*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*الكلام جميل ومفيش اسهل منه*

*لكن تفتكر هيجيب نتيجه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*محدش بيقدر ينسي حبه القديم بسهولة مهما مر عليه وقت*
*بالعكس كل يوم بيفتكر الايام الحلوة اللي عاشها معاه*​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع انريكي*
> *الرب يباركك*


نورتي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الكلام جميل ومفيش اسهل منه*
> 
> *لكن تفتكر هيجيب نتيجه*​


صدقني انا جربت وحسيد في تغير 

نورت يا مايكل

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *محدش بيقدر ينسي حبه القديم بسهولة مهما مر عليه وقت*
> *بالعكس كل يوم بيفتكر الايام الحلوة اللي عاشها معاه*​


لالالالالالالالالا مش معاكي يا روكا

نعم صعب تنسي لكن حتنسي وحتعيشي حياتك صدقيني

نورتي الموضوع كلة يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا مش معاكي يا روكا
> 
> نعم صعب تنسي لكن حتنسي وحتعيشي حياتك صدقيني
> 
> ...


*ممكن اكون بمثل علي نفسي اني عايشة حياتي*
*او اشغل حياتي باي حاجة بس مش معني كده اني نسيت في يوم من الايام*​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممكن اكون بمثل علي نفسي اني عايشة حياتي*
> *او اشغل حياتي باي حاجة بس مش معني كده اني نسيت في يوم من الايام*​


ممكن يا غالية

نورتي


----------



## back_2_zero (6 يوليو 2011)

6-) اكتب كل مشاعرك على الورق، لكي تنهى كل شيء بداخلك وتتخلص من كل مشاعرك السلبية.

فكرة جميلة اوى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ممكن يا غالية
> 
> نورتي


*ميرسي ربنا يخليك:t23:*​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (6 يوليو 2011)

حبيب كلبي ولببه نصايحك كلها على عيني وراسي
الرب يفرح كلبك يا رب


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

3)  اخلق مسافة محددة بينك وبين حبيبك السابق، إذا قررتما الاستمرار  كأصدقاء،  بمعنى ألا تريا بعضكما البعض كثيراً وألا تكون من بين أصدقائه  المقربين  ولا تتصل به على الهاتف ولا ترسل له رسائل قصيرة على الهاتف  الخليوي أو  على الفيسبوك.

نصائح مهمه جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

back_2_zero قال:


> 6-) اكتب كل مشاعرك على الورق، لكي تنهى كل شيء بداخلك وتتخلص من كل مشاعرك السلبية.
> 
> فكرة جميلة اوى ​


نورتيني يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> حبيب كلبي ولببه نصايحك كلها على عيني وراسي
> الرب يفرح كلبك يا رب


نورتي يا بت العراق الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

محاميه مسيحيه قال:


> 3)  اخلق مسافة محددة بينك وبين حبيبك السابق، إذا قررتما الاستمرار  كأصدقاء،  بمعنى ألا تريا بعضكما البعض كثيراً وألا تكون من بين أصدقائه  المقربين  ولا تتصل به على الهاتف ولا ترسل له رسائل قصيرة على الهاتف  الخليوي أو  على الفيسبوك.
> 
> نصائح مهمه جدا
> ربنا يباركك​


شكرا على مرورك الرائع يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكر للنصائح الذهبيه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف شكر للنصائح الذهبيه
> ربنا يعوضك*


شكرا لكي يا اختي الكبيرة

بجد نورتي

الرب يباركك


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

ذكرت النصائح ولم تذكر ما هي اسباب الفشل في الحب


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

احسن حل للنسيان هو نط من فوق السجادة


----------



## انريكي (14 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> ذكرت النصائح ولم تذكر ما هي اسباب الفشل في الحب


دامن سبب فشل الحب هو الضعف

شكرا على المرور يا غالية

الرب يكون معك


----------



## انريكي (14 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> احسن حل للنسيان هو نط من فوق السجادة


هههههههههههه  لا مش كدة تنحل المشاكل السجادة تعورك

نط من اعلى جيل بالعالم احسن ههه

واسف يا غالي  افتكرتك بنت


----------



## Maroo Magdi (20 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## م المجدلية (20 أغسطس 2011)

نــــصـــائــــح رائعة لمن هم في مثل حالتي

شكرااا لك جزيلا​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل شكرا جدا​


----------



## انريكي (21 أغسطس 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> جميل جدا


مرورك هو الاجمل

الرب يكون معك


----------



## انريكي (21 أغسطس 2011)

sakae قال:


> نــــصـــائــــح رائعة لمن هم في مثل حالتي
> 
> شكرااا لك جزيلا​


مرورك هو الاروع يا غالية

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## انريكي (21 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا جدا​


مرورك هو الاجمل يا غالي 

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------

